# Going My Way?? Haunted Mansion Hitchhicking Ghosts Ezra!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

just got done with this today. Its Ezra . Its a resin foam filled head prop. The other 2 are coming soon. Thanks for looking!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty cool! Awesome blue skin (or is it white and gold?), hehehe. Anyway, really cool prop there Great Pumpkin!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's got a sly look to him


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I wish I had a fraction of your talent, niiiiice!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Love!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## spookydave (Apr 17, 2015)

awesome , looks just like him!


----------



## spookydave (Apr 17, 2015)

I can see some hitchhiking ghosts in my display, maybe... lol


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! A new head is coming soon! Stay tuned!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

*bows fanatically* I'm not worthy... 

You have an amazing knack for the Haunted Mansion style, you really capture that macabre cartoon-esque vibe.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for the very kind compliment. The Ghoul in the pic is now retired and the mold destroyed. We have a new HBG / Hitckicker on the way. We are de molding him tonight an should have some finished pics by the end of the week.


----------

